# Baratza Virtuoso Precisio - Discount



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We at Coffee Omega would like to offer the first 5 forum members to order Baratza Virtuoso Precisio *£15 OFF*

Valid until 20.12.12 to assure delivery before Christmas!!!!

Cannot be used with any other purchases or offers

Code: forum12C

Why not register for our ROK ESPRESSO Competition?! NO purchase necessary just valid email and contact number - closing date 15.12.12

Good Luck:good:







:good:


----------



## w1lldabeast (Dec 7, 2012)

I have been looking to get one of these or the encore. Shame your site is down as I've missed the cut off for the offer now. What is the retail price for these?

Thanks,

Will


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Hi, apologies for the down time! today before 12noon was our cutoff for Christmas delivery.

You can still order the Precisio or the Encore today but we wont be able to delivery before Christmas but can still honour you the £15 discount.

However, if you choose to wait until the new year there might be a 3% price increase.

You can email us using our hotmail account for the time being.

[email protected]


----------

